# Possible scammer



## Laikin (Jul 15, 2020)

hi everyone i had this random guy that only joined today message me about having bredli hatchlings for sale with very little info, he then told me to message him at [email protected], i then found a couple of articles saying that people have had similar thing happen by the same guy.

not a 100% sure but just wanting to make sure no one gets scammed


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Please PM me the details & I will deal with it.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Laikin said:


> hi everyone i had this random guy that only joined today message me about having bredli hatchlings for sale with very little info, he then told me to message him at [email protected], i then found a couple of articles saying that people have had similar things happen by the same email address.
> 
> not a 100% sure but just wanting to make sure no one gets scammed


Yeah he messaged me as well about hving a reptile that I'm after. I do hope that he's being honest. Thanks for the concern mate


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Guys, have you posted anywhere saying you wanted specific animals? Just trying to ascertain why you were contacted. If it is in fact random I will nuke the account. This goes for any other members who receive unsolicited communication - Send me the details and I will act accordingly.


----------



## Laikin (Jul 15, 2020)

I had asked someone a while ago about bredli hatchlings and then this guy comes out the blue acting really sketchy telling me he has some available.


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks Guys, account has been dealt with.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> Thanks Guys, account has been dealt with.


So do we know if he was a fake???


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> So do we know if he was a fake???



It's highly likely, I don't recommend contacting that email address.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> It's highly likely, I don't recommend contacting that email address.


OK thanks Rob.

Perhaps it was Nuttylizardguy in disguise!


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes he msged me 2 different instances, for gilleni and yearling tubs, definitely scammy

@Rob I posted looking for gilleni and yearling tubs a while ago in marketplace


----------



## Southernserpent (Jul 15, 2020)

He msged me too regarding an ad I had posted for pinstripe stimsons.
Dammit I was getting excited I thought I had found a female


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Southernserpent said:


> He msged me to regarding a ad I posted for pinstripe stimsons.
> Dammit I was getting excited I thought I had found a female


Haha, yeah I got pretty exited when I read his message. I thought I'd finally found that pink-tongued skink breeder that I'm after!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 15, 2020)

Knew it was sus when he told me he had leopard tortoises for sale. Lol *joking*


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 15, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, yeah I got pretty exited when I read his message. I thought I'd finally found that pink-tongued skink breeder that I'm after!


I believe @Nero Egernia breeds pts


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 15, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I believe @Nero Egernia breeds pts



That's a negative unfortunately, but I do occasionally breed King's Skinks (_Egernia kingii_). @Stompsy breeds them, however.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 15, 2020)

Nero Egernia said:


> That's a negative unfortunately, but I do occasionally breed King's Skinks (_Egernia kingii_).


hmmm i must have the wrong person, i remember someone posting about one of their pts getting up on their curtains or something


----------



## Laikin (Jul 15, 2020)

whats the big deal with nutty lizard guy?


----------



## HoppinOn (Jul 15, 2020)

He messaged me RE my search for dainty tree frogs - I was excited I had emailed but no reply ‍


----------



## Wilfred (Jul 15, 2020)

Msged me aswell about racks


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 15, 2020)

Laikin said:


> hi everyone i had this random guy that only joined today message me about having bredli hatchlings for sale with very little info, he then told me to message him at [email protected], i then found a couple of articles saying that people have had similar thing happen by the same guy.
> 
> not a 100% sure but just wanting to make sure no one gets scammed


Na it is a scam he hit me up to about stuff too



Josiah Rossic said:


> So do we know if he was a fake???


He was definitely a suspect 

In fact im abit sus on everyone here come to think of it 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Laikin said:


> whats the big deal with nutty lizard guy?



No big deal. Previous banned member who despite many chances, just couldn't seem to follow the forum rules which are pretty much: Don't be a tool. The end result is I have since declared APS a NLG/Covid-19 free zone.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> No big deal. Previous banned member who despite many chances, just couldn't seem to follow the forum rules which are pretty much: Don't be a tool. The end result is I have since declared APS a NLG/Covid-19 free zone.


Hahaha !! I like you Rob

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Laikin said:


> whats the big deal with nutty lizard guy?


You mean Nuttyvirusguy 


Rob said:


> No big deal. Previous banned member who despite many chances, just couldn't seem to follow the forum rules which are pretty much: Don't be a tool. The end result is I have since declared APS a NLG/Covid-19 free zone.


Yeah that guy was annoying.
[doublepost=1594805215,1594805118][/doublepost]


WizardFromAus- said:


> In fact im abit sus on everyone here come to think of it


Haha, you should be...


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 15, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> You mean Nuttyvirusguy [emoji14]
> 
> Yeah that guy was annoying.
> [doublepost=1594805215,1594805118][/doublepost]
> Haha, you should be...


Lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Nero Egernia said:


> @Stompsy breeds them, however.


Yeah, saw that he does. Unfortunately I live a little to far away to get any off him


----------

